# Anyone ever see or own one of these m60's?



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

My dealer has one NIB at his shop. He has it marked the same price as a regular m60. This is a bad cell phone pic but you get the idea. It is eagle behind a flag with the statue of liberty behind it. It is so uber-patriotic that it makes you want to puke. 

Anyone have one or even ever seen one of these?


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Hmmm... Well if its too patriotic for you, send it to me. I like it 

but then again patriotism doesnt exactly make me want to puke :smt023


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> Hmmm... Well if its too patriotic for you, send it to me. I like it


I just saw it today. I do not own it...yet.


----------

